# هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض



## الكومندو (24 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
اما بعد
دار حوار بيني وبين الاستاذ رياض حول الجان في الاسلام في احد الموضوعات وعندما ذكرت له ان الجن موجود في كتابه اتهمني بالتهرب الي المسيحيات
لكن لا يهم
ها هي رغبتك يااستاذ رياض
والسؤال هو(هل ذكر الجان في الكتاب المقدس؟؟))


----------



## السيف (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

ذكر الكتاب المقدس الأرواح الشريرة والشياطين، لكنه لم يطلق عليها اسم "الجان" ولكن استنادا إلى وصف الطرفين للشر الناتج عنهما فإنه الإنجيل ذكرها باسم الأرواح الشريرة، لأن الشيطان يختلف عن الجان، وقد المسيح عن له المجد عن عودة الروح إنها تخرج من الإنسان وتتيه في الهواء وحين لا تجد لها مسكنا تعود إلى الجسد الذي خرجت منه ومعها سبعة آخرين فتغدو أقوى ويصبح حال ذاك الشخص المسكون أصعب ويرثى لها... وكذلك يمكن التأكد من وجودهم عن طريق القديسة الألمانية إنيليس ميشيل التي تلبسها سبعة أرواح شريرة ليعلم الناس في اوروبا ويؤمنوا بوجود هذه الاشياء وقد سألتها مريم العذاء عليها السلام إن كانت ترغب في الموت وإنهاء عذابها فرفضت وقررت خوض التجربة التي اختارها لها الرب حتى ينال الآخرون الخلاص بها.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

الإخوة الأحباء
++ أحياناً تختلف الكلمات التى تعبر عن نفس الشيئ ، وتكون مجرد مرادفات .
+++ وكلمة الجان أو الجن ، هى ذاتها التى نقول عنها الأرواح الشريرة ، وهى ذاتها الشياطين .
++++ وليست معى - الآن - شواهد للآيات ، ولكنى متأكد من أنه -- فى العهد القديم -- كان محرماً التعامل مع الجان والتابعة . كما أننى متأكد من أن كلمتى : " الأرواح الشريرة " ، و " الشياطين " ، يستخدمان للإشارة إلى نفس الشيئ .
++++ وغداً ، إن شاء الرب ، سأحضر الآيات التى بهذا المعنى .
++++++++ وموضوع الأرواح الشريرة من المواضيع المثبتة من الكتاب المقدس ، وكذلك من الحياة العملية .
+++ +++وذلك يذكرنى بموضوع سلسلة من التحقيقات ، قام بها صحفيون  بجريدة " أخبار الحوادث " ، فى ثمانينات القرن المنصرف ، وكانوا -- أولاً -- يأخذون الأمر بمنتهى الإستهزاء ، فى جولاتهم إلى المدعين بإخراج الشياطين ، حتى قادتهم المسيرة إلى المتنيح القديس القمص جبرائيل الأنبا بيشوى ، وكان -- حينذاك -- يصلى فى كنيسة العذراء المغيثة والقديسة مارينا ، بمنطقة حارة زويلة . ++ وقد ذكر الصحفيون -- وهم كانوا من غير المسيحيين -- وصفاً ، كله مهابة وإحترام ، بالعكس تماماً لكل ما سبق ، وجعلوا عنواناَ لمقالتهم  ، يعبر عما رأوه من هزيمة الشياطين أمام الصلاة ، لهذا الراهب ، الذى كان ملاكاً مملوءً خشوعاً وتواضعاً وإنكاراً للذات ، وكان يصلى وهو ساكن تماماً ، ويترك العمل كله لله القدير .
+++++ وإنكار وجود الأرواح الشريرة  -- بالإضافة لتعارضه مع الإنجيل -- يجعلنا فى غفلة عن عدو حقيقى متربص بنا ، يجول كأسد زائر يريد أن يبتلعنا ، مما يجعلنا هدفاً سهلاً له . + ولكن المفروض أن ننتبه لوجوده ولحيله ، لكى لا نكون جاهلين لأفكاره ، مثلما هو مكتوب .


----------



## الكومندو (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

الاخ الكريم / مكرم
انا سالت سؤالا محددا(هل ذكر الجان في الكتاب المقدس؟؟)) 
الاجابة اما بنعم او لا
واضيف سؤالا تعليقا علي كلامك(الي اي المخلوقات ينتمي الشيطان؟؟))


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

انا اعرف انه ذكر في 6 نصوص ما هي المشكلة 

لا 19: 31 لا تلتفتوا الى الجان ولا تطلبوا التوابع فتتنجّسوا بهم.انا الرب الهكم. 

لا 20: 6 والنفس التي تلتفت الى الجان والى التوابع لتزني وراءهم اجعل وجهي ضد تلك النفس واقطعها من شعبها. 

1 صم 28: 3 ومات صموئيل وندبه كل اسرائيل ودفنوه في الرامة في مدينته.وكان شاول قد نفى اصحاب الجان والتوابع من الارض. 

1 صم 28: 8 فتنكّر شاول ولبس ثيابا اخرى وذهب هو ورجلان معه وجاءوا الى المرأة ليلا وقال اعرفي لي بالجان واصعدي لي من اقول لك. 

1 صم 28: 9 فقالت له المرأة هوذا انت تعلم ما فعل شاول كيف قطع اصحاب الجان والتوابع من الارض.فلماذا تضع شركا لنفسي لتميتها.

الجان المقصود هنا=شيطان


----------



## الكومندو (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

ننتظر ان شاء الله رد الاستاذ رياض لابدا في المشاركة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

+++ الشيطان كان ملاكاً نورانياً ، ثم إستكبر ، فسقط من مرتبته العالية ، وفقد نورانيته -- إذ إنفصل بإرادته عن الله النور الحقيقى -- وتحول لحالته الحالية ، ولذلك فإن له أسماء تعبر عن حالته الشريرة ، مثل : الشرير ، والعاصى ، والمتكبر والمستكبر والحقود ، والمضل (لأنه أضلَّ أرواحاً أخرى ، وكذلك الإنسان ) والمفسد ، والكذاب وأبو الكذاب ، وعدو البشر ( بعدما أغوى أبوينا ليعصوا الله مثله ) ... إلخ ، ولكن ليست معى الآن شواهد الآيات المذكور فيها ذلك .
++++ والشيطان ، كذلك ،  أضل كثيراً من الملائكة ،  فسقطوا معه ، وصاروا مثله كائنات شريرة ظلامية .++ وصاروا يتسمون شياطين ، أو أرواح شريرة -- بالنظر إلى طبيعتهم الغير مادية ، وسقوطهم من الخيرية إلى الشر --  وكذلك يتسمون بالجن أو الجان أو قوات الظلمة الروحية .... إلخ .


----------



## الحوت (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*



الكومندو قال:


> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
> اما بعد
> دار حوار بيني وبين الاستاذ رياض حول الجان في الاسلام في احد الموضوعات وعندما ذكرت له ان الجن موجود في كتابه اتهمني بالتهرب الي المسيحيات
> لكن لا يهم
> ...



*اهلا بالزميل الكومندو

عزيزي انت تعرف ان ساحة الحوار الاسلامي ليست مكان مخصص للحوار في المسيحيات بحسب القانون الذي مفروض انك قرأتة قبل الكتابه فيها اليس كذلك ..!!!

والان عن موضوع الجان في الكتاب المقدس وسؤالك هل ذكر الكتاب المقدس الجان ؟

الجواب هو لا يا زميل فالكتاب المقدس لم يذكر الجان ابدا لان الجان هو من خرافات العرب ولا يوجد شي اسمه جان :smile02

وهذا هو الكتاب العهد القديم باللغة العبرية 

http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/hebrew/index.php

وهذه الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم لليونانية

http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/greek/Septuagint.php

وهذا هو العهد الجديد بالغة اليونانية 

http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/greek/New-Testament.php

يا ريت تشير لي اين ورد ذكر الجان في الكتاب المقدس سواء في العهد القديم او العهد الجديد لو سمحت .

في انتظارك :smil6:
*


----------



## درويش (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ الشيطان كان ملاكاً نورانياً ، ثم إستكبر ، فسقط من مرتبته العالية ، وفقد نورانيته -- إذ إنفصل بإرادته عن الله النور الحقيقى -- وتحول لحالته الحالية ، ولذلك فإن له أسماء تعبر عن حالته الشريرة ، مثل : الشرير ، والعاصى ، والمتكبر والمستكبر والحقود ، والمضل (لأنه أضلَّ أرواحاً أخرى ، وكذلك الإنسان ) والمفسد ، والكذاب وأبو الكذاب ، وعدو البشر ( بعدما أغوى أبوينا ليعصوا الله مثله ) ... إلخ ، ولكن ليست معى الآن شواهد الآيات المذكور فيها ذلك .
> ++++ والشيطان ، كذلك ،  أضل كثيراً من الملائكة ،  فسقطوا معه ، وصاروا مثله كائنات شريرة ظلامية .++ وصاروا يتسمون شياطين ، أو أرواح شريرة -- بالنظر إلى طبيعتهم الغير مادية ، وسقوطهم من الخيرية إلى الشر --  وكذلك يتسمون بالجن أو الجان أو قوات الظلمة الروحية .... إلخ .



الاستاذ الفاضل مكرم
اسمح لى بالاستفسار عن بعض ما جاء فى مداخلتك



> الشيطان كان ملاكاً نورانياً



من اين لك ان الشيطان كان ملاكا نورانيا؟؟



> والشيطان ، كذلك ،  أضل كثيراً من الملائكة ،  فسقطوا معه ، وصاروا مثله كائنات شريرة ظلامية .++ وصاروا يتسمون شياطين ، أو أرواح شريرة



من اين لك ان الملائكة اتبعت الشيطان وعصت الله وضلوا ؟؟؟؟؟
بمعنى اخر 
هل الملائكة يمكنها ان تعصى الله ؟؟؟
لو سمحت ما هو دليلك اذا كانت اجابتك بنعم

مع العلم انى لا اعرف الاجابة من وجهة النظر الديانة المسيحية


----------



## صوت الرب (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

*



			من اين لك ان الشيطان كان ملاكا نورانيا؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تذكرت عزيزي درويش آية من <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Revelation/"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Revelation/"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Revelation/">رؤيا يوحنا</a></a></a> الأصحاح 12 الآية 4 :
آية ٤ "و ذنبه يجر ثلث نجوم السماء فطرحها الى الارض و التنين وقف امام المراة
العتيدة ان تلد حتى يبتلع ولدها متى ولدت".
تفسير أنطونيوس فكري :
نجوم السماء = نفهم من هذا أن الشيطان، الملاك الساقط جذب معه ثلث الملائكة فصاروا
شياطين (يه ٦). وربما تشير لنجاحه فى إسقاط عدد كبير من المؤمنين. فطرحها إلى الأرض
= لم يعودوا بعد إلى السماء، وصار مجال عملهم الأرض.



			من اين لك ان الملائكة اتبعت الشيطان وعصت الله وضلوا ؟؟؟؟؟
بمعنى اخر 
هل الملائكة يمكنها ان تعصى الله ؟؟؟
لو سمحت ما هو دليلك اذا كانت اجابتك بنعم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ألله أعطى الحرية الكاملة لجميع مخلوقاته في قبوله أو معصيته
بمعنى أن الجميع يستطيعون عصيان ألله حتى الملائكة



			هل الملائكة يمكنها ان تعصى الله ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الجواب : نعم



			لو سمحت ما هو دليلك اذا كانت اجابتك بنعم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أحتاج إلى بعض الوقت لأبحث عن الآية
و شكرا*


----------



## درويش (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

الاستاذ صوت الرب
اشكرك على ردك 
ولى تعليق لو سمحت لى 
العدد المشار الية من رؤيا يوحنا الذى اقتبستة ليس بة من بعيد او قريب ان الشيطان كان ملاكا نورانيا
ولكن اعتمدت على تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكري لة كل الاحترام 
ولكن التفسير اجتهاد بشرى يحتمل الخطأ والصواب 
ما اريدة وانتظرة كلام صريح من الكتاب المقدس يحمل ما سألت عنة فى المداخلة السابقة وهو



> من اين لك ان الشيطان كان ملاكا نورانيا؟؟





> هل الملائكة يمكنها ان تعصى الله ؟؟؟
> لو سمحت ما هو دليلك اذا كانت اجابتك بنعم





> أحتاج إلى بعض الوقت لأبحث عن الآية


خذ وقتك انا فى انتظارك كما قلت لك
تحياتى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

الأخ الفاضل درويش 
++كما قال الأخ صوت الرب ، لفإن الشيطان كان ملاكا وسقط ، والملائكة كائنات روحانية ، أى نورانية ، وبالتالى فالسقوط من النورانية يعنى الظلامية . + كما أن الملائكة يمكن أن تعصى الله ، بدليل الشيطان . 
+++++ وكما فعل الأخ صوت الرب ، فإننى -- مثله -- قدمت الفكرة العامة للإجابة ، وأما الرد المصحوب بالبراهين والمراجع ، فيستلزم -- كما قال -- بعض الوقت . ++ فإن هذا ليس منهج خاص بنا وحدنا ، ولكنه المنهج المسيحى بوجه عام ، فى توثيق الرد بمراجعه وشواهده .
++ ونحن ملزمون بذلك ، إن شاء الرب وعشنا .


----------



## درويش (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل درويش
> ++كما قال الأخ صوت الرب ، لفإن الشيطان كان ملاكا وسقط ، والملائكة كائنات روحانية ، أى نورانية ، وبالتالى فالسقوط من النورانية يعنى الظلامية . + كما أن الملائكة يمكن أن تعصى الله ، بدليل الشيطان .
> +++++ وكما فعل الأخ صوت الرب ، فإننى -- مثله -- قدمت الفكرة العامة للإجابة ، وأما الرد المصحوب بالبراهين والمراجع ، فيستلزم -- كما قال -- بعض الوقت . ++ فإن هذا ليس منهج خاص بنا وحدنا ، ولكنه المنهج المسيحى بوجه عام ، فى توثيق الرد بمراجعه وشواهده .
> ++ ونحن ملزمون بذلك ، إن شاء الرب وعشنا .



الاخ المحترم مكرم
اعتقد انك متفق معى ان الملائكة مخلوقة من نور.
وحضرتك تقول ان





> فالسقوط من النورانية يعنى الظلامية


وقبلها قلت ان 





> لفإن الشيطان كان ملاكا وسقط


هل تقصد سقوطة من النورانية المنتسبة للملائكة الى الظلامية
ام ماذا تقصد بكلمة كان ملاكا؟؟
واذا كان ملاكا . ما طبيعتة الان ؟وكيف تحول ومما هو مخلوق؟؟



> كما أن الملائكة يمكن أن تعصى الله ، بدليل الشيطان



نحن مازلنا فى انتظار الدليل بان الشيطان ملاكا
بالتالى انت اتيت بدليل محتاج اساسا لدليل نحن فى انتظارة

اسمح لى بسؤال مكملا لما سبق
هل للشيطان ذرية او سلالة؟
هل للملائكة ذرية او سلالة؟
ولك تحياتى


----------



## الحوت (30 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

*الزميل المحترم درويش دعني اوضح لك بخصوص الشيطان ..

انت تسأل عن معنى سقوط الشيطان من النورية الى الظلامية وسوف اجيبك من الكتاب المقدس فلنقرأ :

4  لانه ان كان الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد اخطأوا بل في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم وسلمهم محروسين للقضاء 
(2بطرس 4)


6  والملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم الى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود ابدية تحت الظلام  
(يهوذا 6)
​
اظن ان الجزاب اصبح واضح الان بخصوص السقوط من النورانية للظلامية وان الشيطان كان ملاكا ..

اما عن سقوط الشيطان وسبب سقوطة فلنقرأ من سفر اشعياء الاصحاح 14 :



12 كَيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ، بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟ كَيْفَ قُطِعْتَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَا قَاهِرَ الأُمَمِ؟
13 وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللهِ، وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشَّمَالِ.
14 أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ.
15 لكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ، إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ.
16 اَلَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَكَ يَتَطَلَّعُونَ إِلَيْكَ، يَتَأَمَّلُونَ فِيكَ. أَهذَا هُوَ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي زَلْزَلَ الأَرْضَ وَزَعْزَعَ الْمَمَالِكَ​
في سفر إشعياء نجد صورة رمزية للشيطان والذي دعي بزهرة بنت الصبح قاهر الأمم الذي اعتقد أنه يستطيع أن يسمو بمجده إلى مجد الله فيصير مثل العلي ، وهذا كان سبب سقوطه إلى أسافل الأرض ..

لنقرأ ايضا ما قاله السيد المسيح عن سقوط الشيطان في انجيل لوقا الاصحاح 10 والايه :

18 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «رَأَيْتُ الشَّيْطَانَ سَاقِطًا مِثْلَ الْبَرْقِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.
19 هَا أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ سُلْطَانًا لِتَدُوسُوا الْحَيَّاتِ وَالْعَقَارِبَ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةِ الْعَدُوِّ، وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ شَيْءٌ.
20 وَلكِنْ لاَ تَفْرَحُوا بِهذَا: أَنَّ الأَرْوَاحَ تَخْضَعُ لَكُمْ، بَلِ افْرَحُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ أَنَّ أَسْمَاءَكُمْ كُتِبَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ».
​لنقرأ ايضا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن الشيطان في كورنثوس الثانية الاصحاح 11 والايه 14 و 15 :


14 وَلاَ عَجَبَ. لأَنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ نَفْسَهُ يُغَيِّرُ شَكْلَهُ إِلَى شِبْهِ مَلاَكِ نُورٍ!
15 فَلَيْسَ عَظِيمًا إِنْ كَانَ خُدَّامُهُ أَيْضًا يُغَيِّرُونَ شَكْلَهُمْ كَخُدَّامٍ لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِينَ نِهَايَتُهُمْ تَكُونُ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِمْ.
​
لنقرأ ايضا في سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح 16 والايه 14


14 فَإِنَّهُمْ أَرْوَاحُ شَيَاطِينَ صَانِعَةٌ آيَاتٍ، تَخْرُجُ عَلَى مُلُوكِ الْعَالَمِ وَكُلِّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ، لِتَجْمَعَهُمْ لِقِتَالِ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ، يَوْمِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. ​

اذن الشيطان سقط مع مجموعة من الملائكة واصبحوا شياطين ..

والشياطين في الكتاب لهم اكثر اسم مثل الارواح النجسة :

1 ثُمَّ دَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ حَتَّى يُخْرِجُوهَا، وَيَشْفُوا كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ.​
والارواح الشريرة :

21 وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ شَفَى كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ أَمْرَاضٍ وَأَدْوَاءٍ وَأَرْوَاحٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ، وَوَهَبَ الْبَصَرَ لِعُمْيَانٍ كَثِيرِينَ. 

و

12 حَتَّى كَانَ يُؤْتَى عَنْ جَسَدِهِ بِمَنَادِيلَ أَوْ مَآزِرَ إِلَى الْمَرْضَى، فَتَزُولُ عَنْهُمُ الأَمْرَاضُ، وَتَخْرُجُ الأَرْوَاحُ الشِّرِّيرَةُ مِنْهُمْ.​
وغيره الكثير من الاسماء مثل بلعزبول ورئيس سلطان هذا العالم و الكذاب و عدو الخير وراس الحيه .......

وهم لا يتزوجون ولا يتناسلون لانهم ارواح والاروح لا تتزوج ولا تتناسل ..

20 وَلكِنْ لاَ تَفْرَحُوا بِهذَا: أَنَّ الأَرْوَاحَ تَخْضَعُ لَكُمْ، بَلِ افْرَحُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ أَنَّ أَسْمَاءَكُمْ كُتِبَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ».​
ونقرأ من كلام السيد المسيح :

30 لأَنَّهُمْ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ لاَ يُزَوِّجُونَ وَلاَ يَتَزَوَّجُونَ، بَلْ يَكُونُونَ كَمَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 
​
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

++ الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
+++ مبروك على رجوع النت ، وكنت قد أعددت جواباً -- كما وعدت -- ولكنه تأخر لقطع النت ، وسأزيد عليه توضيحاً صغيراً ، وهو أننا لا نقول بأن الله خلق الملائكة من النور المادى ( كالذى ينبعث من النار أو الشمس ) ، بل نقول بنورانية الملائكة بالمعنى الروحى وليس المادى ، بمعنى القداسة . وكذلك لا نقول بظلامية مادية للشيلطين ، بل بظلامية الشر .
+++ وأما الرد الذى أعددته ، مثلما إتفقنا ، فهو :--
       (((  1  ))) مـَنْ  هو الشيطان ؟؟ 
++ الإسم عبرى :-  ساتان إيل ، أو ساطانائيل ( السين والشين من الحروف المتبادلة ) ، ومعناه الضد لله . 
++ ومن أسمائه كذلك : إبليس ، وتعنى المشتكى ظُـلماً أو المـُفترى (( المرجع : إعرف عدوك إبليس ، للقمص بيشوى عبد المسيح )) 
++ كما يرمز له برموز ، مثل التنين والحيـَّة ، لشرها وخبثها :- [ التنين ، الحيـَّة القديمة ، الذى هو إبليس والشيطان ] روء 20: 3 .
++++ كما يتسمى بصفاته ، مثل :
         أ --  الكذاب وأبو الكذاب ( يو 8: 44 ) 
        ب – المضل ، وروح الضلال ( 1تى4: 1 ، 2يو7 ، 1يو4: 6 )
        ج – سلطان الظلمة ( لو22: 53)
         د – عدو أو خصم البشر ( 1بط5: 8) 
        ه – الوحش (روء11: 7) ،  والشرير (مت13: 38)...... إلخ .
   ++++  وعن سقوط الشيطان ، مكتوب :- [ فطرح التنين  العظيم ، الحية القديمة ، المدعو إبليس والشيطان المـُضـِل ] روء 12: 9 .
         ((( 2 )))  وما هى طبيعة الشيطان ؟
++ الشياطين – مثلها مثل الملائكة – من طبيعة روحية غير مادية :- [ أرواح شريرة ... شياطين ] لو 8: 2 ،،، [ روح شيطان  نجس ] لو4: 33 .،،، [ أجناد الشر الروحية ] أف6: 12 .
+++ والفارق بين الشياطين والملائكة ، هو ثبات الملائكة فى الخير ، وسقوط الشياطين فى الشر .
++  لذلك فالثابتون -- منهم – على الخير ، يتسمون :- [ الملائكة القديسون ] مت 25: 31 . +  بيما الشياطين العصاة ، صاروا  يتسمون  : - [ ملائكة أشرار ] مز 78: 49 ، أى شياطين ، أى أضداد  لله  ومقاومين لمشيئته المقدسة .
        ((( 3 ))) وهل يمكن أن الملائكة  تخطئ ؟؟ 
+++ نعم ، لأن الله خلقها أرواحاً عاقلة ، ولذلك ، فهى حرة الإرادة .
++ وعن أنها أخطأت ، فسقطت من مرتبتها السامية ، مكتوب :-  [ الملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم ، بل تركوا مسكنهم ، حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم ، بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام ] يه 6 ، وذلك إشارة لمحاولتهم الإستعلاء فوق منزلتهم ، وتخطى حدود رياستهم ومكانتهم ، لتكبرهم .
+++ والإنجيل يعطينا درساً ، من سقوط الملائكة وعقاب الله لهم ، لكى نحترس نحن من السقوط  :- [ إن كان الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد أخطأوا .... ] 2بط2: 4 .
++ إذن فإنهم يمكن – بإرادتهم الحرة – أن يسقطوا .


----------



## الكومندو (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

شكرا لجميع من رد
وجزاك الله خيرا اخ درويش فلقد سالت اسئلة في الصميم كما يقال
نريد نصا واضحا يقول ان الشيطان كان ملاكا ولا نريد استنتاجات
عندنا بالقران قوله تعالي:"ابليس كان من الجن ففسق عن امر ربه"
نريد نصا من الكتاب المقدس هكذا..
والسؤال الثاني: لماذا ذكر الجان في الكتاب المقدس طالما انكم لا تؤمنون به؟؟
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## صوت الرب (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*



> فلقد سالت اسئلة في الصميم كما يقال


*أتمزح *.......................................................................


----------



## الكومندو (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

اذا كنت تري اني امزح فهذا شانك
لكني لا وقت عندي كي امزح


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*



الكومندو قال:


> نريد نصا واضحا يقول ان الشيطان كان ملاكا ولا نريد استنتاجات




*Eze 28:14​* أَنْتَ الْكَرُوبُ الْمُنْبَسِطُ الْمُظَلِّلُ. وَأَقَمْتُكَ. عَلَى جَبَلِ اللَّهِ الْمُقَدَّسِ كُنْتَ. بَيْنَ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ تَمَشَّيْتَ. 
Eze 28:15 أَنْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ. 
Eze 28:16 بِكَثْرَةِ تِجَارَتِكَ مَلأُوا جَوْفَكَ ظُلْماً فَأَخْطَأْتَ. فَأَطْرَحُكَ مِنْ جَبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأُبِيدُكَ أَيُّهَا الْكَرُوبُ الْمُظَلِّلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ. 
Eze 28:17 قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَأَجْعَلُكَ أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ. 
Eze 28:18 قَدْ نَجَّسْتَ مَقَادِسَكَ بِكَثْرَةِ آثَامِكَ بِظُلْمِ تِجَارَتِكَ, فَأُخْرِجُ نَاراً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ فَتَأْكُلُكَ, وَأُصَيِّرُكَ رَمَاداً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ كُلِّ مَنْ يَرَاكَ. 
Eze 28:19 فَيَتَحَيَّرُ مِنْكَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يَعْرِفُونَكَ بَيْنَ الشُّعُوبِ وَتَكُونُ أَهْوَالاً وَلاَ تُوجَدُ بَعْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ].

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Ezekiel/28​واضح جداً أن هذا الكلام لا يمكن أن يقال فى أى رئيس على الأرض. إنما نجد هنا وصفاً لحالة الشيطان الأصلية قبل سقوطه ثم سقوطه. فالله لم يخلق إبليس كما هو، بل خلق كائناً روحياً طاهراً عظيم الحكمة والبهاء. لكن هذا الروح تكبر على الله. وإذا علمنا أن صور تعنى محنة، فيكون الشيطان بعد سقوطه هو سبب المحن التى تعانى منها البشرية. ولاحظ وصف الشيطان قبل سقوطه خاتم الكمال = فقد كان من طغمة الكاروبيم حاملى العرش ملآن حكمة = فالكاروبيم مملوئين عيوناً. كامل الجمال = إذ يعكس بهاء الله عليه. ولكن سقطته جاءت من أنه ظن أنه هو مصدر جماله فإنفصل عن الله. كنت فى عدن جنة الله = هنا سؤال لن نعرف الإجابة عليه الآن.. هل كان الشيطان متولياً أمور هذا العالم قبل سقوطه وظل فيه بعد سقوطه ؟ ولن يستطع أحد أن يجزم بشئ ولكن واضح من الآية أنه كان فى جنة عدن قبل سقوطه، أى كان على الأرض. كل حجر كريم ستارتك = الأحجار الكريمة المذكورة هى إشارة للفضائل التى كان يتحلى بها يوم خلقه الله، وستارتك أى أن هذه الفضائل كانت تغطيك أنشأوا فيك صنعة صيغة الفصوص وترصيعها = وفى ترجمة أخرى صياغة الدفوف الصغيرة والمزامير. أى معنى قيادته للجوقة السماوية فى تسبيحها. ويكون المعنى الرمزى لو فهمنا كلمة عدن بمعناها اللغوى أى بهجة. أنه كان فى فرح سماوى مسبحاً الله طوال الوقت مملوءاً من كل الفضائل. وأقامه الله للخدمة أمامه على جبل الله المقدس = أى يخدم الله فى علو سمائه، فهذا معنى الجبل. وتمشى وسط حجارة النار = الملائكة طبيعتهم نارية عب 1 : 7. وهكذا كان الشيطان. وهنا قوله تمشى وسط حجارة النار، أى كنت وسط الملائكة، الكاروبيم والسيرافيم المتقدون ناراً. إذاً فلم يكن له عذر فى سقوطه، فالملائكة الباقين لم يسقطوا. وكان كاملاً فى طرقه إلى أن وجد فيه إثم = والمعنى أن الله قد خلقه كاملاً والإثم وجد فيه بعد ذلك، وبالتالى يكون هو المسئول عن هذا. وفى الآية 16 نجد ترابطاً وثيقاً بين ملك صور والشيطان. فالشيطان بكثرة تجارته ملأ جوف الملك إثماً وظلماً = فهو حين سقط وطُرِح من جبل الله أخذ يحاول إسقاط الأخرين معه. ولكن تحذير الله أبيدك = فهذا هو مصيره. وسينظره الملوك ويتحيرون أن هذا الجبار سقط مثلهم. وكما خرب ملك صور سيخرب الشيطان يوماً. وتخرج ناراً وتأكله وأصيرك رماداً على الأرض = كم رأى أباؤنا القديسين هذا المنظر، إذ كانوا يرون الشيطان يحترق ويتحول دخاناً بقوة علامة الصليب. ولاحظ رقة قلب الله، فمع كل ما يفعله الشيطان، يبدأ الله هذه الآيات بقوله إرفع مرثاة، فهو يرثى هذا المخلوق الذى كان رائعاً، كما بكى السيد المسيح على أورشليم، وبكى الإنسانية المعذبة على قبر لعازر. 

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Ezekiel/28





> عندنا بالقران قوله تعالي:"ابليس كان من الجن ففسق عن امر ربه"


 
مالنا و مال القرأن يا اخ, سيبك من القرأن, و خليك في المسيحيات




> والسؤال الثاني: لماذا ذكر الجان في الكتاب المقدس طالما انكم لا تؤمنون به؟؟


 
من قال اننا لا نؤمن بوجود الجان؟ نحن نؤمن بوجود الجان بحسب ما ذكر بالكتاب المقدس انها ارواح شريرة و ليس بحسب المفهوم الأسلامي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الحوت (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*



الكومندو قال:


> والسؤال الثاني: لماذا ذكر الجان في الكتاب المقدس طالما انكم لا تؤمنون به؟؟
> تقبلوا تحياتي


*
يا زميل اين ورد الجان في الكتاب المقدس اخرج لي النص لو سمحت وانا في انتظارك .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

الإخوة الأفاضل أصحاب الأسئلة
+++    من المستغرب جداً أن تطالبونا بأن نوجد لكم : " آية واحدة فقط  " -- من الكتاب المقدس -- تكون على مقاس أسئلتكم أنتم  !!!!
++++  هل تريدون : "  آيات تفصيل  " ، على مقاس كل سؤال تسألونه أنتم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
++  من أين جائتكم هذه الفكرة العجيبة ؟؟  ++ وهل تطبقونها على ما يخصكم أنتم ؟؟  ++  هل عنكم  " ردود تفصيل "  ، تفصلونها على مقاس المطلوب من الأسئلة، حتى أنكم تريدوننا أن نفعل مثلكم ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الكومندو (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*



> يا زميل اين ورد الجان في الكتاب المقدس اخرج لي النص لو سمحت وانا في انتظارك .



هناك العديد من الفقرات في الكتاب المقدس ذكر فيها الجان كما اقر بذلك الزعيم




> نحن نؤمن بوجود الجان بحسب ما ذكر بالكتاب المقدس



وساعطيك موضعا ذكر فيه الجان علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر

((لا تلتفتوا الي الجان ولا تطلبوا التوابع فتتنجسوا بهم..)).  [لا 31:19]ولازلت انتظر الدليل القطعي علي ان الشيطان من الملائكة..

واشكر روك علي صراحته في اعترافه بان الجان موجود في كتابه وهو يؤمن به ولكن (حسبما يري الكتاب المقدس)


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

+++الأخ الفاضل كوماندوز
+++ الكتاب المقدس ، يذكر أسماء كثيرة للشياطين ، ومنها هذه اللفظة .
++++ والكتاب المقدس يستخدمها ، بغرض تحريم التعامل مع ما يسمى بالجان أو التابعة والعرافة وكل لجوء للقوى الشيطانية ، مثلما يحرم السحر والشعوذة بكافة أشكالها وأسمائها .
++++ ولكن هذا الإسم -- المستخدم فى آيات تحريم اللجوء إليهم -- لا يحمل المعنى الذى يستخدمه الآخرون ، من أصحاب الجن والجان والتابعة والعرافة . بل ينحصر  معناه -- فى الكتاب المقدس --  فى الشياطين فقط لا غير .
+++++++  وقد يعترض البعض على وجود شيئ إسمه الجن أو الجان ، يحمل معنى مختلف عن كونهم هم الشياطين أنفسهم . ++  ولكن إختلاف التسميات -- من شعب لآخر -- لا يغير من حقيقة أن إستخدامنا لها هو بمعنى الشياطين فقط لا غير .
+++++++ وقد أوضحنا وجهة النظر المسيحية لتلك الأمور ، بكل وضوح .
*+++++++  ولكننا فوجئنا بتغافل تام للإجابة ، بحجة أنكم تريدون آية على مقاس سؤالكم ، فأجبناكم بأن ذلك سؤال عبثى ، فليس عندنا آيات تفصيل على مقاس أسئلتكم ، بل عندنا فكر شامل متكامل .*+++++ والآن ، قفزتم مرة أخرى ، لتعودوا إلى الدوران حول : وجود ، أم عدم وجود ، هذه الكلمة  .
+++++++ فنتعشم فى الله أن تكون هذه الإجابة ، مع الإجابات السابقة -- مشتملة -- فيها الإجابة الشافية .


----------



## الكومندو (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

لم ار اي تليق للاستاذ رياض علي النصوص
لعل المانع يكون خيرا...


----------



## الحوت (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*



الكومندو قال:


> لم ار اي تليق للاستاذ رياض علي النصوص
> لعل المانع يكون خيرا...



*يا زميل اقول لك اخرج لي النصوص التي تقول بوجود الجان بالكتاب المقدس فاتيت بهذا النص :

((لا تلتفتوا الي الجان ولا تطلبوا التوابع فتتنجسوا بهم..)). [لا 31:19]

وانا اقول لك لا يوجد اي ذكر للجان في الكتاب المقدس الا في النسخة العربية فهل الكتاب المقدس كتاب عربي ؟

انها مجرد تعبير للكلمة الدارجة في وسطعنا من قبل المترجمين العرب فلا يوجد اي ذكر للجان يا زميل في الكتاب المقدس نهائيا وبامكانك الرجوع الى لغات الكتاب المقدس وتتأكد بنفسك ..

فلا تعتقد بانك اتيت باكتشاف رهيب تستحق عليه جائزة نوبل لاتيانك بنص عربي ترجمت فيه الكلمة الى جان .

الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب عربي يا زميل ارجو ان تعى هذا جيدا ولا توجد هذه الكلمة الا في الترجمات العربية فقط لا غير  فالكتاب المقدس لم يرد فيه عبارة الجان اطلاقا وسبق ووضعت لك روابط لنسخ الكتاب المقدس اليس كذلك فهل اخرجت لي منها النص الذي يقول بوجود الجان ام انك هربت الى الترجمة العربية لتنقذ نفسك من المأزق ؟*


----------



## Andreew (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

احب ان اضيف الى مشركة الاستاذ رياض 
     اننا لانتقيض بالنص الحرفى للكتاب المقدس فان التعبيرات المدرجة بة هدفها الاول هو نقل مضمون الحق الكتابى وليس مجرد كلمات وتعبيرات يصعب على القرء البسيط استيعاب الجوهر والمضمون الاساسى ،واحب
ان اشير الى ان الكلمات هدفها الاول والاخير هى نقل  الافكار الى الافراد بغض النظر اذا كانت "اعجازية "ام لم تكن فتنتهى بنقل المحتوى التى قد صيغة من اجلة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

*سلام ونعمة ... لقد ذكر بالكتاب المقدس لفظ الأرواح الشريرة .. ولكن لم يتم التطرق إليها بشكل تفصيلى .. كانت مجرد إيضاح لبعض الحالات المرضية التى أصابت كل مبتعدٍ عن طريق الرب .. *​


----------



## الحوت (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذا الموضوع بناءا علي طلب الاستاذ رياض*

*عبارة الجان لا توجد سوى في الترجمات العربيه لا غير لانها الكلمة السائده في هذه المجتمعات ولا يوجد اي ذكر للجان في ترجمات الكتاب المقدس لان الجان عبارة عن خرافة من خرافات العرب ليس الا ..

حتى نحن في كلام المثاثر في الكلمات الاسلامية العربية  نقول الجان والجن كثيرا  ولكن نحن اصلا لا نعترف بهذه الاسماء ولا يوجد شي اسمة جان او جن بل الارواح الشريرة ولكن كما قلت بحسب تاثرنا بهذه العبارات لا غير اخذ لساننا عليها ..*


----------

